# Oven



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Our oven has stopped working. Need to buy a new one. House is sold so not spending a fortune. What are you or thoughts on the ovens below.

https://tinyurl.com/y4lncwgp

https://www.bootskitchenappliances....ric-single-oven-stainless-steel-37109-45.aspx

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you found out why it's not working? 

I replaced an element in an electric cooker last year. The part was about £20 and it took me maybe an hour at the most to replace. It was surprisingly easy and there was YouTube guides.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Have you found out why it's not working?
> 
> I replaced an element in an electric cooker last year. The part was about £20 and it took me maybe an hour at the most to replace. It was surprisingly easy and there was YouTube guides.


It's not the first time its failed. Earlier in the year it was blowing the house electrics all off. Plus its 9 years old and cheap unknown brand.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

If the grill and fan are working then it’ll most likely be the oven heating element which is normally less than an hour swap for new item. 

Another option is to check your local gumtree sales/eBay. Maybe able to pickup something suitable for £50


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

House is sold? Buy takeaways until you're gone.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Pop along to B&Q or Currys - might have something on special offer for minimal money - another option is why not approach buyers and inform them the oven is playing up, so rather than just replacing it with a cheap one, would they prefer £xxx off ? Chances are they may well be thinking of putting in a new oven etc, so could be better for them to have some money back from you ?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

percymon said:


> If the grill and fan are working then it'll most likely be the oven heating element which is normally less than an hour swap for new item.
> 
> Another option is to check your local gumtree sales/eBay. Maybe able to pickup something suitable for £50


I've checked the element which seems ok. Its working at the correct ohms. Same as the thermostat.

Will check gumtree as hadn't thought of there

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Pop along to B&Q or Currys - might have something on special offer for minimal money - another option is why not approach buyers and inform them the oven is playing up, so rather than just replacing it with a cheap one, would they prefer £xxx off ? Chances are they may well be thinking of putting in a new oven etc, so could be better for them to have some money back from you ?


First time buyers so don't think they will have spare cash like that.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

J306TD said:


> First time buyers so don't think they will have spare cash like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Aah okay - still might be worth an ask ?

Depends how nice you want to be to them  personally I wouldn't put in a 2nd hand oven.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Aah okay - still might be worth an ask ?
> 
> Depends how nice you want to be to them  personally I wouldn't put in a 2nd hand oven.


Wouldn't fit 2nd hand either but sometimes can find new ones for not that much.

Looked at elements. They are about £90 plus delivery. So we've decided spend the extra for piece of mind. As it has been playing up before.

Out of the 2 shown does anyone have thoughts on which is best buy?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The last element I bought for our oven was £14.84 delivered from spares4appliances on eBay

But you should be able to pick up an oven from B&Q for around £100.

Or this for example https://www.myappliances.co.uk/prod/single-electric-ovens/ART28743-60cm-static-oven.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> The last element I bought for our oven was £14.84 delivered from spares4appliances on eBay
> 
> But you should be able to pick up an oven from B&Q for around £100.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have closed down.

I'll look at B&Q.

Edit B&Q have no reviews for their Cook and Lewis basic range

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice of you to replace for new homeowner! 

Beko one looks decent - they generally a good mid range company


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

If your house is sold do reviews matter to you. Just buy the cheapest, it’ll do the job

If that seller has closed there are lots of other oven elements on eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

ishaaq said:


> Nice of you to replace for new homeowner!
> 
> Beko one looks decent - they generally a good mid range company


Thank you. We still need to use it till we move out.

I thought the same about the Beko

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

New oven installed today

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good and a 2 year warranty for them as well, good on you mate :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Looks good and a 2 year warranty for them as well, good on you mate :thumb:


Cheers mate. Midrange ish oven. Didn't want to spend cash we need to save but st the same time didn't want something cheap and nasty.

Warranty all registered too. Wouldn't want to leave it and play dumb or just try and cheap fix and it not last. Because it could come back and cost me more in the long run

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

